# John Deere Problems



## gmay10 (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a John Deere and it is a little older- but that is besides the point. About 1 month ago- I almost let the engine dry up but I caught it in time. We drained all the oil and put new oil in it. I realized there was a problem when I heard things sound like they were kind of grinding on each other. But just recently- I mow for about 40 minutes and then I hear the same thing yet I know there is enough oil in the tank and it is not too full. I just shut the mower down tonight after I heard it again (but it wasn't as loud as the first time) and then tried to start it but it wouldn't start- what the heck is going on?? like I said- the oil level is where it needs to be and there were no gritty things in the oil when I checked it. i had a neighbor help me with it and everythig looked ok. I don't know- any thoughts
??


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You didn't give much info on your Deere. Many things could be wrong. Let's just make the assumption that the engine has not seized due to lubrication issues. There is a posibility that the "pick-up" assembly has failed due to age or the clearance is not quite right....the clearance issue can cause a "grinding" noise. 

This forum would like a little more info.


----------



## gmay10 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry- it is a 165 hydro
I almost let it dry out oil wise a few weeks ago. As soon as I heard something kind of grinding- I shut her down and then my neighbor and I changed the oil. 

On the next mow it started to make the same sound- so I checked the oil and saw that it was really low (there is no leak but I was surprised that the oil got so low in a matter of 20 minutes of mowing). So I added some more oil. Then I added toooooo much oil and it was having problems- started with smoke coming out the exhaust so I shut her down and drained some of the oil. (I know all of you are cringing at my stupidity so I apologize now) 

I finally got the oil to its correct level but after I am mowing for about 30-40 minutes- I can feel a vibration and it can sound like something is grinding but it is not very loud. so the last 2 times mowing- I have mowed in 30-40 minute intervals and I have been checking the oil and that has been OK for 2 mows. There are no little sandy particles in the oil. But once I shut off the mower and after I hear these sounds- it will not start up for a bit. I have normally waited until the next day to start it up so I am not sure if it would start up in 5 minutes or hours.

When I did screw up and get the oil massively low- we found a few particles in the oil (size of a salt grain). 

I have a neighbor who will probably look at it (he has rebuilt many John Deere's) but I want to know what to look for. I am a novice at this as this was my first lawn mower and never had any clue how to take care of them. 

I hope this helps a bunch cause I am looking for help- thanks to all who reply


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Probably did internal damage the first time it ran low. Maybe a partially seized bearing or something.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh boy.......you shouldn't find anything in the oil except oil. I am only guessing that the "particles" you found were metalic and will guess even further that you found them when you drained the oil for an "oil change". 

My initial guess is that you may have a "spun bearing" on the connecting rod/s. This happens when the bearing runs dry and seizes momentarily on the crank journal and takes a little spin. If not too much damage has occured you may get by with replacing the bearing, but don't always count on being so lucky. Chances are that the crankshaft journal and the connecting rod are also damaged. 

Another possibility is broken piston rings but I don't think you will get the grinding noise in this case. It's possible but not probable.....I generally associate "grinding" with something that is rotating (such as a crankshaft). But, if this happens to be the case look foreward to replacing the piston/s and replacing the cylinder/s. 

Like I said, I am only guessing and I hope your neighbor can get you out of this mess.

You did say that your Deere is an older model? If repairs are not feasible, depending on your needs and yard size, perhaps you should look into a zero turn (or "stick steer") type of mower. I have worn out way too many "garden tractors" just to cut my lawn ...... I now have (it's on it's 4th season) a commercial 60" zero radius mower. Kinda pricey and real overkill (due to the commercial rating) but for speed, efficiency and durability it cannot be beat!! The quality of the cut is superb.

Just for a little insight:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connecting_rod 

Keep in touch and let the forum know how you are progressing.

Wishing you the best of luck,
SABL


----------



## gmay10 (Jul 30, 2008)

then why would it work for the first 30-40 minutes and then I hear things happening?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Inquisitive aren't you? I can't blame you!! Any and all comments are purely speculation due to the fact that we have not witnessed the symptom/s on a first hand basis...we are only making reasonable guesses.

I think that all of the comments so far are pretty much "worst case" scenarios. I have been running your dilema "through my head" to figure out what and why things are happening. Again, I am only guessing.......

I am trying to justify my thoughts in regard to thermal dynamics in your case. My opinion is that the crankshaft will be the last component to be affected by expansion due to heat. It may take 30-40 minutes for the crank journal to expand to the "critical" stage where seizing may occur. The crank is the furthest point from the actual combustion that takes place with the engine in operation....just a thought. I don't really know..... Confirmation of damage will only be revealed with a "tear down" of your engine.

Another "far fetched" thought is that a piston skirt has broken and just by chance is causing "binding" just by sheer luck....or lack of...lol

Now, let's just get into "stoopid" things. If a person has never made a mistake then he/she has never done anything or attempted to do something. I'm not being critical of you and my advice is to get over it and just take this as a lesson....I will continue to make mistakes and will do so until the day I am buried. My latest and greatest mistake was failure to winterize my boat at the right time .....$$$$$..... cost me a Merc 260HP powerplant. Easy fix but real stoopid!! We're not perfect creatures but (hopefully) learn from our mistakes.

Keep us posted as to your situation,
SABL


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

> then why would it work for the first 30-40 minutes and then I hear things happening


That is because metal things expand when they get hot/warm.

What weight oil are you using ? Maybe using a heavy straight weight oil could prolong its life, before you rebuild it. (Which I think it needs)

Use either 30W or 40W oil. Stay away from the 10w30's types.

Does the engine spin OK when it dies ? 

BG


----------

